# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Сексуальная закрепощённость

## Irina

*На одном из форумов увидела вопрос и стало интересно, а что же действительно делать в такой ситуации? * 

_Вопрос:  Не могу вести себя раскованно в постели...Не могу сказать партнёру, что мне нравится... Как будто немею, слова в горле застревают.. Поэтому я толком и не знаю, что мне нравится... Так что же посоветуете??_

----------


## fIzdrin

выпить-)

----------


## SDS

> выпить-)


но дозу не превышать

----------


## Irina

> выпить-)


Я думаю это не поможет

----------


## Evil

Бред. Кто только задаёт такие вопросы на форумах. Вопросы друг другу в постели задавать нужно. Да и не вопросы, а практика, практика...))

----------


## Irina

*Что помогает избавиться от комплексов в постели?*

Что помогает избавиться от комплексов в постели? Оказывается, многие женщины нашли для себя верный способ сексуально раскрепоститься.

Опрос более 3000 женщин в возрасте 18-50 лет показал, что одна из 20 женщин никогда не занималась сексом в трезвом виде. Женщины используют алкоголь как способ избавиться от сексуальных комплексов, а также забыть о недостатках своей внешности.

Также удалось выяснить, что у женщин в среднем было по восемь сексуальных партнеров, и с пятью из них они выпивали перед сексом. Три четверти опрошенных женщин сказали, что бокал вина помогает им раскрепоститься и пойти на сексуальные эксперименты, пишет "Мedlinks".

40% женщин употребляют алкоголь перед первым сексом с новым партнером, причем в большинстве случаев выпить предлагает мужчина.

----------

